# Downtown Cancun or Hotel Zone



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

69yo male visiting Cancun Feb or Mar '12. Opinions on what area to stay in. Looking for a clean, decent Hotel or BnB. Enjoy Corona but not much into the nite life scene. Thanks, Jim


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

Rent a timeshare for the best bang for your buck . Cancun is a tourist trap that costs a fortune . The ****** hotel zone is separated by miles from the city of Cancun .


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with jasavak Cancun is expensive ... if you want something more mexican and off beach we've stayed at

Hotel Plaza Caribe .. around 60 per night ... very nice, clean, across the street from ADO bus station

Hotel Tankah ... around 35 per night .. clean, comfort, but more mexican, close to the main market and good rest'ants near by


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

Actually , I was referring to the food , drink and entertainment . We find good bargains on Hotels . We paid $50 a night for a resort on the beach , but they charge $4 for a small glass of lemonade , $25 each for a pasta lunch , $5 for a local beer and more for dinner . Instead of half price , the prices for food are about twice as high as here in Texas . In other words , the prices in Cancun are more than triple than most other areas of Mexico .


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Resort locations can be fun to visit, we're in Puerto Vallarta today, but wouldn't want to live here because of those 2-4 times higher prices and the unbearable summer climate. Many coastal towns are really dead for the hot and humid six months.


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

jasavak said:


> Actually , I was referring to the food , drink and entertainment . We find good bargains on Hotels . We paid $50 a night for a resort on the beach , but they charge $4 for a small glass of lemonade , $25 each for a pasta lunch , $5 for a local beer and more for dinner . Instead of half price , the prices for food are about twice as high as here in Texas . In other words , the prices in Cancun are more than triple than most other areas of Mexico .


Again if you stay off beach and know where to go (area), prices are in peso's not USD, you can get 20 MXP beer and eat out (a good meal) for 2 for around 150 MXP


----------

